# New BBQ Sauce Recipe



## grillin_all_day (Jun 11, 2016)

I wasn't able to cook anything this weekend due to having to study for a promotion test this week, so I decided to create a new sauce when my brain got fried.  It was inspired by a KC style sauce with a few variations.  It's sweet with a nice bit of heat with some smokiness that's attributed to the chipotle powder I added.  I can't wait to try it out on some baby backs next weekend.  Here's the recipe if anyone's interested.

In a non-reactive pot add the following:

2 cups ketchup

1/4 cup molasses

1/4 cup honey

1/2 cup apple cider vinegar

1/4 cup yellow mustard

1 cup brown sugar

1 TBL ancho chile powder

1/2 TBL chipotle powder

1 TBL onion powder 

1 TBL Garlic Powder

15 shots Worcestershire sauce

couple shots of cayenne pepper (I did about 3 shots, but do as little or as much as you want depending on your heat tolerance)

season to taste with salt and pepper

Simmer 25-30 mins stirring often so the sauce does not scorch in the pot.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2016)

Sounds good, have to give that a shot !  Thanks for sharing your recipe !   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2016)

Sounds like a winner!

Thank you!

Al


----------

